# will not run



## redneck1987 (Jul 21, 2005)

i have a 1987 stanza i am try to make it in to a derby car. I put a out bord eletric pump and i know that there is fuel comeing up to the motor but will not run. I spray some gas up in to the throttle body and it will start. as soon as i quit spraying gas it dies


----------

